# Hello to all



## Debbie

I have recently discovered what fab pets mice are and my children are now the proud owners of a colourful group of girls  
My eldest son is really interested in showing and setting up his own stud (with help from me of course) and we have visited a few shows now with hope of being able to decide on a colour, etc. Anyway, I think we are getting close to a decision and I will let you all know as soon as we do and his first potential show mice arrive 

Nice to be here. I'm sure we will have lots of ridiculous questions for you very soon.


----------



## SarahC

Hi Debbie,I got into the mouse showing through my son,he's grown out of it and I'm still here.Look forward to perhaps meeting you both at a show.


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome, how great your son wants more involvement and showing too how great!


----------



## Debbie

Thanks guys.

I think it will be a nice hobby for him and he has been having such a rough time at school it might even help him get a little more confidence too ( at least I really hope so  )


----------



## paulbrv65

Hi Debbie

Welcome

Paul


----------



## sommy

Hi!
and welcome


----------



## Cait

Hi Debbie and good luck with your new hobby. How old is your son? There is a special award for best exhibit by a juvenile (under 15) at each show, so that is a great thing for him to aim for as well  The winner gets a card and rosette and their name in the NMC newsletter - what more can you want? :lol:


----------



## Debbie

He is 12 and very keen to get showing, bless him  Just got to find him some potential superstars now


----------



## NaomiR

nice to see you on here matie :gwavebw


----------



## Angelmouse

Debbie, now I got who you are! Naomi's friend, I met Naomi outside Godstone Farm!


----------



## NaomiR

Angelmouse said:


> Debbie, now I got who you are! Naomi's friend, I met Naomi outside Godstone Farm!


and Debbie was hiding from the rain with the kids :lol:


----------



## Debbie

Thats me  and what a horrible day that was too


----------



## Peteyandthegang

:welcome1


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Debbie, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Demi

:welcomeany 
When i was 12 i used to get trouble at school because I wore loads of gothic stuff.I just got the lads to teach me how to punch :lol:


----------



## zoocrewmice

Welcome, I just joined too.


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------

